# 60 gallons of Borolo juice arrives 9/30. Hee Ha



## kevinlfifer (Sep 23, 2015)

I could not pass up the bulk discount. I am going to break the juice into multiple batches. I will kill off the existing yeast in some batches and use r-212, ICV-D21 (Languedoc), 3244 Chianti and AMH (Assmanshausen). I will also vary amounts of oak in some secondaries. I will be adding Marquette skins to some but not all.

I should end up with 10 variations. (10 six gallon batches)

Why did I choose the Barolo? I made a bucket of that last year and it is very good, and was drinkable early (even though it should age 3 years - - - yeah right, like any wine I make has a chance of surviving that long)

If anyone cares I'll post the batch variations and post some pix.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 23, 2015)

Kevin, sounds great! Where is the juice from? I guess I mean _both_ where did you buy it, and also where were the grapes grown?


----------



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin, 

Fantastic! Hope you find that one great variation!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 28, 2015)

Juice is from gentile Juice - a distributor for Luva Bella.

Marquette skins from Majestic Oak grand Rapids OH


----------



## Rocky (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like a great project, Kevin. Although you did not ask for suggestions for your variations, may I suggest one that I made a few years back. I added a 96 oz. can of Blackberries to each primary and it turned out very well. This is what I used: http://labelpeelers.com/vintners-harvest-blackberry-fruit-base-96-oz/

Do post pictures and keep us up on your progress.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 5, 2015)

I was re thinking the 10 batch idea and may just split it into 2 large bathes. But I stuck to the 10 x 6 gal batch plan but only 2 yeast types. One bucket (lug) of grapes has R-212, the other AMH, so those are the 2 yeasts in play. I siphoned the juice int the buckets then cut the top out of the drum. When I get to sp 1.00 or so I will blend all the like yeasts in the drum and then transfer to carboys.


----------



## ColemanM (Nov 10, 2015)

How is this turning out? I am interested in buying some Nebbiolo grapes from keystone/vino Superiore. Has yours fermented out? Are you in mlf right now? Update and pictures ( or it didn't happen)


----------



## sdelli (Nov 12, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Sounds like a great project, Kevin. Although you did not ask for suggestions for your variations, may I suggest one that I made a few years back. I added a 96 oz. can of Blackberries to each primary and it turned out very well. This is what I used: http://labelpeelers.com/vintners-harvest-blackberry-fruit-base-96-oz/
> 
> Do post pictures and keep us up on your progress.




Rocky, that sounds like a very interesting idea! Are you happy with what it added to the flavor? I also was thinking of doing some Nebbiolo must and this sounds like an interesting addition......


----------



## Rocky (Nov 12, 2015)

sdelli said:


> Rocky, that sounds like a very interesting idea! Are you happy with what it added to the flavor? I also was thinking of doing some Nebbiolo must and this sounds like an interesting addition......



Yes, I am very pleased with the taste. It made a really great wine although not one that one would say is a true Barolo. As you may be aware, Barolo is a very complex wine and the DOCG designation given it in Italy brings with is some severe restrictions regarding aging and varietal grape content. I was just looking for a wine with another dimension of flavor that I enjoy and that is blackberry. I think one could make a very tasty and satisfying wine using strawberries or red raspberries. I like these fruit bases and I have used them a number of times in other wines. If you are a purist, this would not be something that would please you.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Nov 13, 2015)

Bottled a 4 gal carboy for a Symphony fund raiser. It tastes great for this early.

Kinda like find Waldo, count the carboys. Hint look for the stoppers.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 13, 2015)

Yippy skippy !! Cauldron bubble, cauldron boil,,,,,,,, Soooooo many possibilities. could keep you hoppin'


----------



## sdelli (Nov 13, 2015)

kevinlfifer said:


> Bottled a 4 gal carboy for a Symphony fund raiser. It tastes great for this early.
> 
> Kinda like find Waldo, count the carboys. Hint look for the stoppers.




I don't know about stoppers but you are definitely outgrowing your area!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, it looks pretty tight in there!  

Time to decide if the wife really needs that sewing room... ::


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 9, 2016)

Update: Racked all for final clearing first week of Jan. The R-212 yeast batch tasted very good, the AMH batch seemed light on oak so I added more. In the last week I've bottled 3 carboys of the R-212 stuff. It will start to vanish in Mar or so. (I have no self control)

Started toasting my own oak


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 10, 2016)

My friends (fiends) and I liked the Barolo so much I'm doing 120 gal this year. The prior year's drum was divided into to batches of different yeasts. The R-212 aged to the best body and flavor. This year all 120 gal is getting R-212.

I have already treated the grapes with K-meta. I will crush, de-stem and add the yeast today. After 24 hrs I will add the inoculated grapes to the juice. I am cutting out the tops of 3 drums and fermenting 40 gal of must in each drum. I will post pix as I go.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks great! I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 10, 2016)

It's been a long day. The k-meta had dissipated already so I added the R-212 to the grapes. I had taken 3 packets of yeast, added 200 ml warm water and 200 ml of the grape (Alacante) must. I let that work for an hour before adding to the grapes. After setting in the sun for 4 hrs the grapes were bubbling right along so I added the grape must to the juice today. I didn't want the barrels to get any further along on whatever yeast they have. The sg was down to 1.085 already. I may add 1 lb sugar per 5 gal to bump up the alcohol to 14.5% or so.


----------



## ColemanM (Oct 10, 2016)

Am I to understand you use a paint mixer attachment to your drill to "destem" the grapes?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes. I start by simply pushing the stirrer down to the bottom then jog the drill running it clockwise (that throws the must upward, but grabs the stems better). lift it out and repeat till you can run it slowly with out throwing grapes all over. Then reverse to counter clockwise, it pushes downward and you can run it pretty fast to break open all the grapes. You have to frequently remove stems in both directions. It took about 5 min to do a 42 lb lug.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 19, 2016)

OK I'm a little worried. Seems to be stuck at 1.013 sg. Added a heat pad to get temperature up to 75+


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 12, 2017)

Left the primaries on the grape skins for 3 weeks (till Nov 2), Removed the skins and strained all 120 gal thru paint strainer bags and blended. I put 63 gal into carboys ([email protected], [email protected]). 

I put the rest in a 60 gal drum, slightly tilted to reduce air, added oak (2in x 3/8in x 18in - 12 pcs) and put it under air lock. (I was out of carboys)

I moved that into carboys yesterday ([email protected]) It's still very CO2 rich and the airlocks are in the FedEx. Each carboy will get another round of oak.

I've been using the 4 gallon PET water carboys (because they are free) and they work great. If you want to do a kit, buy 2 then use 3 carboys.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Earlier you were concerned about potential stalling. What did they finish at?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 12, 2017)

the big carboy (drum) finished @ .994

Carboys on 3/14/2017 at .992


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 25, 2017)

It's really crowded this year I have 14 at 4 gallons, 8 at 6 gallons, and 3 at 5 gallons. You guys add it up. I even had to bottle 7 bottles


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 14, 2017)

Tried the first bottle of the 2016 Barolo. I bottled 8 gal last week (only 111 gal yet to go). Decanted it to open it up some and it was pretty good. Not nearly as good as it will get, but if I drink some of 2016 now I can stretch out the 2015 I have left.

Waiting to order 60 gal of Chilean stuff.


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 14, 2017)

Slightly tilted drum actually increases surface area exposed to air... Not likely to have any adverse affect for such a short time tho.


----------

